# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  Join Discord server for discovering exploits together.

## tosdedgaem

https://discordapp.com/ - this is what discord is, amazing chat program that has replaced IRC. 
https://discord.gg/0wEKbdL18Y2TA3EU - invitation link.

I will try to keep this community clean and semiprivate so that only people who can actually do stuff get there. 

I'll share some little "glitch" i found there.

If you are unfamiliar with CE, packets and have no experience in exploiting other MMO games please don't join.

----------


## tosdedgaem

updated post with new invitation link.

----------


## opabravo

This is mine Discord

----------


## exassasinx

> updated post with new invitation link.


you know you can make permanent link?

----------

